# II cancellation booking week



## youppi (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
For the first time, I cancelled an II booking.
I was booked a 1 bdrm premium mid season (4500 DRI points + 174 USD exchange fee).
They didn't return my 4500 points, II gave me a 1 year replacement week (4 bdrm gold) that I can use to book something else. I can also put an OGS with this replacement week.
I did a manual search with this 4 bdrm and I can book everything.
I saw some 2 bdrm peak season at 9000 DRI points with this replacement week.
So, if this always the case, I will book all the time a moderate studio at 2000 DRI points + 174 USD, cancel it after the 24 hrs and use the replacement week to get a 2 bdrm peak season equivalent of 9000 DRI points for only another exchange fee of 174 USD.

2000 DRI points + 2*174USD = less than 700 USD
Compare to
9000 DRI points + 1*174USD = over 1500 USD

There is anybody who did this ?
Thanks


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 30, 2015)

I canceled a fixed week in June (two weeks before check in). My replacement week is good for a year, but I cannot book more than 30 days ahead of the check-in. What is the advanced reservation window for your replacement week?


----------



## youppi (Oct 1, 2015)

The full 1 year. I canceled 63 days before checkin. I was lucky that my bad news happened before the flex change (59 days)period. So, I'm not limited to a short searching window like you. I can see everything up to September 18, 2016 (1 year) and I can put an OGS too with this replacement week.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 1, 2015)

youppi said:


> Hi,
> For the first time, I cancelled an II booking.
> I was booked a 1 bdrm premium mid season (4500 DRI points + 174 USD exchange fee).
> They didn't return my 4500 points, II gave me a 1 year replacement week (4 bdrm gold) that I can use to book something else. I can also put an OGS with this replacement week.
> ...


When I read this I immediately saw that as a cool find. I know about book-and-cancel as a way to extend the value of expiring points, but this is a nice additional item. 

However, I then remembered when similar "cool finds" were discussed here at TUG, which apparently brought those loopholes to the attention of exchange companies.  Which caused the exchange companies to close the loopholes. 

There are some here who know tricks that have never been shared publicly for that reason.


----------

